# Tricep Tendon Tear



## Leethal (Apr 24, 2003)

Visited the Doctor yesterday he suspects a tear in my tricep tendon but if course want to schedule an MRI.

Anyhow has anyone had experience recovering from a torn tricep or trained anyone that had this problem? What kind of time frame will it take to recovery after surgery, what supplements would aid in recovery.


Thanks


----------



## Arnold (Apr 24, 2003)

Nope. The only thing I can say is that a tendon takes longer to heal than muscle. I assume the doctor that performs the sugery will have the best answer as to how long it will take to recover.

Good Luck!


----------

